# Fiber



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

I had to stop taking fiber, nausea from it. I certainly don't need that on top of my other problems. Besides, I feel an increase I will get tomorrow with my Zelnorm will take care of my problem of having to deal with Fiber.jdr


----------

